# صدق او لا تصدق ميته منذ 122 سنة ولكنها اجمل من الاحياء



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*مبارك اسمك ايها الرب ومباركة عجائبك 



صدق او لا تصدق هذه صور القديسة بيرناديت التي ماتت قبل 122 سنة
في (Lourdes)، فرنسا ودُفِنتْ؛ 
إكتشفَ جسمها قبل 30 سنةً , بَعْدَ أَنْ قرّرَ مسؤولي الكنيسةِ فحصْ الجثة ,
إكتشفوا ان جسمَها ما زالَ جديدُ حتى اليوم و إذا تَذْهبُ إلى( Lourdes ) يُمْكِنُك أَنْ تَراه في كنيسة ( Lourdes )


جسمها لم يَتفسّخُ لأن أثناء عمرِها ، مريم العذراء تظْهرُ دائماً لها وتعطيها
الرسائل والنصائح إلى كُلّ البشرية للعيش على الطريق الصحيحِ في
هذه الأرضِ.
حَدثتْ العديد مِنْ المعجزاتِ في هذا مكانِ( Lourdes ) و ما تزالَ المعجزات تحدث حتى اليوم.



أنت يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تَزُورَ كنيسةَ (Lourdes)، لتتحقق بنفسك
أصالة هذه التجربةِ الرائعةِ حقاً 


و إذا تُريدُ رُؤية معجزة حيّة في وقتنا هذا انظر لها لتتذكر ان الرب موجود وامنا مريم احياء وسيأتون عن قريب



اليكم الصور من مكان القبر







**

*





*These pictures show her body after 122 years.!!!




**

*


*يالكِ من نور 


*​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*مبارك رب القوات *
*وعجيبة قوتة *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2009)

*فية قديسين كتير من كتر قداستهم واعمالهم الصالحة وكثرة صلواتهم وهو احياء وعدهم مخلصنا بان جسدهم لن يري فساد 

بركتهم تكون معانا امين

موضوع جميل جدا يا  جوجو

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

بركه صلواتها فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميـــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى كتير ليك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (24 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا كتير جوجو على الخبر والصور*​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فية قديسين كتير من كتر قداستهم واعمالهم الصالحة وكثرة صلواتهم وهو احياء وعدهم مخلصنا بان جسدهم لن يري فساد​*
> 
> *بركتهم تكون معانا امين*​
> *موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو*​
> ...


*امين ربى يسوع*
*شكرا اكتير لزيارتك الجميلة *
*نورتينى اختى رجعا بكلمتك الطيبة دى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## shamaoun (24 فبراير 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب 
صورة حلوة قوي


----------



## amad_almalk (24 فبراير 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> بركه صلواتها فلتكن مع جميعنا ​
> 
> اميـــــــــــــــــــــن ​
> ميررررسى كتير ليك يا جوجو​
> ...


*امين *
*ميرسى لمرورك يا كيرو*
*ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا كتير جوجو على الخبر والصور*​


 *ديما على الرحب يا رنا*
*نورتى بمرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> فليتمجد اسم الرب
> صورة حلوة قوي


*ميرسى لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2009)

جميلة جدااااااااااا شكراااااااا

لك اخي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 فبراير 2009)

*بركة صلواتها تكون معانا
رااااااااااااائعة يا جوجو
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميلة جدااااااااااا شكراااااااا
> 
> لك اخي
> 
> ربنا يباركك


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل اخى العزيز كليمو*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (25 فبراير 2009)

فليتمجد الرب فى جميع قيسية 
بركة صلاتها تكون معانا كلنا 
وميرسى ربنا يباركك على القصة والصور


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *بركة صلواتها تكون معانا​*
> *رااااااااااااائعة يا جوجو*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*ميرسى لمروك يا بريسكلا *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> فليتمجد الرب فى جميع قيسية





ponponayah قال:


> بركة صلاتها تكون معانا كلنا
> وميرسى ربنا يباركك على القصة والصور


*امين ربى يسوع*
*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
رائعه
الرب معاكم​*


----------



## monygirl (25 فبراير 2009)

صورة جميلة جدا 
بركة القديسة بيرناديت تكون معانا امين
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## SALVATION (25 فبراير 2009)

_شكرا كتييير 
تسلم الايادى_​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*
> *رائعه*
> 
> *الرب معاكم*​


*ميرسى اكتير لمرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير _​
> 
> _تسلم الايادى_​


*ميرسى اكتير لمرورك يا تونى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2009)

monygirl قال:


> صورة جميلة جدا
> بركة القديسة بيرناديت تكون معانا امين
> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل


*امين *
*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل اختى العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 فبراير 2009)

_بركة صلاوتها تحمينا وتظللنا على طول الطريق
امين
شكرا للصور والتوضيح​_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 فبراير 2009)

*بركه صلواتها تكون معانا كلنا

شكرا جوجو علي الصور 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## botros_22 (26 فبراير 2009)

بركة صلواتها تكون معنا

شكرا على الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بركة صلاوتها تحمينا وتظللنا على طول الطريق​_
> 
> _امين_​
> 
> _شكرا للصور والتوضيح_​


*امين ربى يسوع*
*اان اللى اشكرك اخى الغالى على مرورك العطر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *بركه صلواتها تكون معانا كلنا​*
> 
> *شكرا جوجو علي الصور *​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*امين *
*شكراحبيبى مايكل على مرورك الغالى والجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> بركة صلواتها تكون معنا​
> شكرا على الصور​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسى لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*بطرس*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2009)

صلاتها وبركتها تكون معانا كلنا امين
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررررر على الصور
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## zezza (26 فبراير 2009)

هى فعلا قديسة عظيمة 

بركتها و شفاعتها تكون مع جميعنا 

شكرا ليم اخويا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2009)

zezza قال:


> هى فعلا قديسة عظيمة
> 
> بركتها و شفاعتها تكون مع جميعنا
> 
> شكرا ليم اخويا ربنا يبارك حياتك


*امين ربى يسوع*
*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 فبراير 2009)

*فعلا فى قديسين كتير اجسامهم زى ماهى محصلهاش حاجه 
بركتهم تكون معانا
ميرسى يا جوجو*


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *فعلا فى قديسين كتير اجسامهم زى ماهى محصلهاش حاجه *
> *بركتهم تكون معانا*
> *ميرسى يا جوجو*


*فعلا يا كوكى *
*بركة صلاتهم تكون معنا كلنا امين *
*شكرا لمرورك *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (26 فبراير 2009)

*عجيبه جداً



تجعلنا فى صلوتها


موضوع جميل ​*


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *عجيبه جداً​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*امين ربى يسوع*
*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتى اختنا العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
بركه صلواتهم تكون معانا


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> بركه صلواتهم تكون معانا


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 فبراير 2009)

بركه شفاعتها وصلوتها تكون مع جميعنا​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

بنت الفادى قال:


> بركه شفاعتها وصلوتها تكون مع جميعنا​


*امين *
*ميرسى لمرورك بنت الفادى*
*نورتى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2009)

*بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين

صورة اكتر من رائعة 

مرسيه ليك يا جوجو

سلام المسيح معاك​*


----------



## gorg_star (28 فبراير 2009)

بركة صلاتها وشفاعتها تكون دائما معانا
شكرا ليكى ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين​*
> 
> *صورة اكتر من رائعة *​
> *مرسيه ليك يا جوجو*​
> ...


ميرسى لمرورك الجميل اختى العزيزة
نورتى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​*
*


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

gorg_star قال:


> بركة صلاتها وشفاعتها تكون دائما معانا
> شكرا ليكى ربنا يباركك


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2009)

بجد موضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
رب المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> بجد موضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> رب المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرنى فى صلواتك


*ميرسى اكتير لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك اخى العزيز
على المجهود الرائع
ليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## just member (10 أبريل 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا ليك اخى العزيز​
> 
> على المجهود الرائع​
> 
> ليتمجد اسم الرب​


*شكرا لمرورك يا جوجو *
*والروعة من روعتكم وجمال مشاركتكم *
*ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعب خدمتك*
**​


----------



## z.fady (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

z.fady قال:


> شكرا


*ديما على الرحب*
*شكرا لمرورك*
**​


----------

